# Young staffie girl WA Urgent Rescue looking for foster or adopter



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

This is Veronica and to no fault of her own, she is in a crowded shelter and is on the euthanization list. She is very worthy of saving. We are looking for a foster or home. 







*
Veronica* is a Staffordshire girl, very sweet and friendly. She is young, maybe 18 months old. She is friendly with cats. She may second guess a dog but we will not know until she is out of the highly stressful shelter environment. She is medium in size, strong and in the kind of shape I wish I was in. 


*
PLEASE pass this on. She only has a few days. *















[email protected]



Perrin Kaplan, Saving Animals Across the Pacific Northwest and Beyond, Seattle, Wa 98119.


----------

